# In the market for a snowplowing quad



## TimberJack Tim (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow. What an interesting site and a wealth of information.

I'm living in the country where we get a lot of heavy snow falls (three to five dumps of a foot or more at a time) and would like to purchase a quad to plow my very long driveway (400 feet).

I want something that is big and heavy and powerful to not have any issues with plowing heavy, big snowfalls on a driveway that has an incline. Something that is 4 wheel drive with a diff lock that is reliable and easy to work on would be ideal. And I also want to pull some wood out of the bush with it too. It will have to be a real workhorse. So I'm thinking that it has to be at least 700 cc. I need the weight and horsepower to go along with it.

Any recommendations in terms of makes and models?


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome to the site...
You will get a lot of good advice in here as well as the local "know it all."

Now to the question/answer part:
Not sure you are going to have much "success" with a quad for that sort of snow.
Big and heavy yes but engine size isn't going to be your issue. Traction and momentum will be your needs.
An ATV just doesn't have enough of either to do big heavy snow...of this much I know as I have plowed with a Polaris 700EFI for 8 seasons.


----------



## TimberJack Tim (Sep 22, 2015)

Doughboy12;2029386 said:


> Welcome to the site...
> You will get a lot of good advice in here as well as the local "know it all."
> 
> Now to the question/answer part:
> ...


Would extra weight on the front and back along with chains on the tires help? I'm thinking that you have the horsepower to push but not the traction which needs weight.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

are you looking at new ATV's or used?

is used what is your budget?

for New Id go Honda foreman and get a moose plow and warn winch, Put on heated grips/thumb

I have plowed with my 2002 Honda foreman 450 every year and its been a good machine to me and still going strong!

60" moose plow,

weight and Chains will help a lot for plowing snow.

good luck.


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

Honda rancher...workhorse


----------

